# Trying to ward off thieves



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking for ideas to ward off thieves, maybe even catch one. 
My sister's house stays empty most days anymore. She has cancer and moved in with our mother over a year ago, so she is rarely there anymore. Thieves have figured this out and have been hitting her regularly. 
They even drained her 500 gallon oil tank in the yard and stole the tank. Everything is gone out of the yard, they have been in the separate garage and the basement which is separated from the house.
I know it is just a matter of time before they get into the upper part of the house, which is full of antiques, and clean her out. 
The house is rural and the neighbors never see or hear anything. Law enforcement has been little help other than take reports because there is no evidence to go on.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We're going to get the power company to put up another light pole in back to light up the whole back yard. 

I have some cheap battery alarms that may scare them away, once. Will be looking into a regular alarm system but, she can't afford to have it monitored. 

Also looking at trail cameras. Can someone tell us what brands are good vs crap, keeping in mind we're all on a tight budget? How do you hide the cameras? The woods are way too far away from the house for easy concealment.

I have some cc cameras I will be putting it the windows but, no dvr yet.

Any and all ideas and suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> We're going to get the power company to put up another light pole in back to light up the whole back yard.
> 
> I have some cheap battery alarms that may scare them away, once. Will be looking into a regular alarm system but, she can't afford to have it monitored.
> 
> ...


When I get a minute I'm going to post a couple links I have to get on my laptop first.

If you get the game camera invest in the money if you get the game camera, invest in the model that will send you the pictures directly to your phone or to email. If they see the camera they may steal it but you will have photographic evidence.

You may want to consider tripwire alarms or non deadly booby traps.

If you know how they are getting into the house and other buildings then trap them. Place nails with boards or caltrops on the floor right inside the doorway or underneath the window stills.

Before you do anything you need to post no trespassing signs. Also state that you are under audio and visual surveillance.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Lowest cost Post a hand letter sign saying they are under surveillance. 

Some lamps and a radio on timers. On and off at different times. 

With the game camera put it to catch the lane so you can see vehicles and people coming and going . For a camera inside point it to monitor the doors . 


If the house sets way back consider a gate or cable and a camera on the gate / cable . 


Anybody you can rent it to or even allow them to live they pay utilities? I try and get someone to stay at my place when I am gone.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Here are some simple deterrents. I could give deady info but that would just put you in prison. 
12 Gauge Security Control System - HV005

12 GA perimeter alarm

easily made at home.
12 Gauge Pepper Blast - 3 Units Per Package - G12-019

I think your best bet is the game cameras that send you the picture thru email or text. Not really for sure which.

https://www.besttrailcamerareviews.org/wireless-trail-camera/

If you go the camera route place a sign next to it letting the dirt bag that multiple pictures have been taken and that police have been notified. Love to see that picture.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Put up signs about servailence. Fake cameras, perhaps one with a battery that could broad cast to your computer. MOVE the antiques before you loose them!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Get some of those Simply Safe camera's that call you when tripped. I would NOT put up fake signs. Try not to let the idiots know your on to them. Crooks are easier to catch when they THINK they are getting away with it.

Spend some time over there with your friendly guard dog and 12ga. Catch them in the act. Spike the driveway with tire spikes. Could even bait them with an expensive looking item in the yard, WHEN your there. Out of sight.

https://simplisafe.com/security?gcl...&utm_source=google&utm_network=g&utm_device=c


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.doityourself.com/stry/preventingburglaries


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Simple solution depending on driveway surface. Nail boards. Years ago we had kids driving their 4wd trucks in a new seeding of alfalfa. The field was at the end of a short rough lane. We simply put a bunch of pole nails through a few boards and laid them in the lane and semi covered them with stone and dirt. It did not take long to stop those boys. 2x4's and nails about 4 dollars. Fixing the problem...priceless!:vs_karate:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Camp out in the house at times, and be as random about as you can be. That goes for drive-by checks of the place, go by and then turn around a mile down the road. Then get out and do a walk-around. Go by at night, and turn off your headlights if you can do it safely, and monitor the house from your car. If that sounds silly, I can tell you that it isn't; I baby sat a friends house with a revolver in my pocket. And I would have shot somebody if needed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Print these up. This might deter them from entering the house





















I can put in whatever state you want. PM me


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Suggest a good tenant so your sister can get some income and there would be a care taker of the property. Don’t advertise for rent but for a mutually beneficial caretaker so you can eliminate a few of the landlord rules.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Suggest a good tenant so your sister can get some income and there would be a care taker of the property. Don't advertise for rent but for a mutually beneficial caretaker so you can eliminate a few of the landlord rules.


Best idea. I love this.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Really what you need is an alarm system thats monitored by a company along with high definition cameras capable of getting good pictures of the thieves or their license plates. Both of those is going to cost you money which like you said it is tight right now. Have you spoken to your LEO jurisdiction about doing extra patrols/periodic checks of the residence?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Try this:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Whatever happens, don't shoot someone who is just stealing your stuff and not presenting a deadly threat to you. Regardless of the internet warriors who say otherwise, you will go to prison for that. Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Whatever happens, don't shoot someone who is just stealing your stuff and not presenting a deadly threat to you. Regardless of the internet warriors who say otherwise, you will go to prison for that. Just a friendly reminder.


Even if you _are_ faced with a deadly threat and it is held up in court, shooting someone* will* be a life-altering experience. And not for the better. If you criminal trial ends with your exoneration, you can bet your left testicle you'll get hit with a civil trial by the dead saps' family.


----------



## Sam Curren (Aug 16, 2019)

*Best Trail Camera for Hunting*

Hi, I have been writing on trail cameras since long and those I also love most for my passionate hunting. But In case of taking the snap of nature, DSR cam is the best option. I think Sami Fayed enjoyed the natural beauty of Kenya. One should visit Dublin to meet the demand of eyes with the natural beauty. Anyway you can visit my passionate Hunter site


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sam Curren said:


> Hi, I have been writing on trail cameras since long and those I also love most for my passionate hunting. But In case of taking the snap of nature, DSR cam is the best option. I think Sami Fayed enjoyed the natural beauty of Kenya. One should visit Dublin to meet the demand of eyes with the natural beauty. Anyway you can visit my passionate Hunter site


Sammy,

What fine Institution of Higher Learning did you receive your Communications Degree?

Do tell.

Thanks

Slippy!:vs_wave:


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Sammy,
> 
> What fine Institution of Higher Learning did you receive your Communications Degree?
> 
> ...


Dang. I read this whole thread thinking there might have been some sort up update.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Marica said:


> Dang. I read this whole thread thinking there might have been some sort up update.


Me too. Damn you sammy


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

We had some issues with a few crooked individuals when my uncle Walt was sick with cancer real bad, we'd put sheets of plywood inside and outside of windows with nails through them, paint them black. We boarded that little house up tight, we pushed a boulder into his driveway and dropped some trees into the driveway after we let the utilities lapse. Between my old man, uncle and myself we made that into a very dangerous place, I made a hole in the porch built a cradle and used foot long pieces of cut rebar to make punji sticks. After the first time that welcome mat got soaked in blood we never had an issue. 

Uncle Walt said " if you don't bleed while you're getting taught a good lesson, you don't remember it ". You can create enemies, or you can create lasting impressions. Your call entirely though, me personally, I'll go home and sleep like a baby having the knowledge I maimed some low life who TRIED to get into a cancer patient's house. Maybe it's just because I'm being more exposed to the world in general and I'm actually getting to see people for who they are, or maybe I'm cynical. But there's too many people willing to rob to financially better themselves rather than actually working for it. I figure anymore if my name is on something, I'll do whatever it takes to protect it, whether it's my wife, my house, my truck even my dogs, if somebody is permanently messed up because of it, doesn't bother me in the least. 

Or if you have the property to do so, buy/rent a connex and move everything out. If that's not an option, good neighbors or my route.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Did a bit of human excrement get spread onto the pungi sticks? That can cause additonal problems according to the Military Channel


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> Dang. I read this whole thread thinking there might have been some sort up update.


Well, Marica, perhaps we have to "read between the lines."

The OP says that perhaps looters will enter his sister's residence--sounds like a stand-off to me. If that is the case, no one in their right mind would post all the graphic details in an open forum. If the this thread ends up with jokes and glad handing, I think we can figure out what happened.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Try this...

All joking aside... a dog is always a good deterrent even if the dog is imaginary. My father, 31 years as an LEO, told me that in case you don’t have a dog, just put out a dirty food and water bowl in the back yard with a sign that says beware of dog. Burglers tend to not go after a house where there is a threat of a dog.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Burglers tend to not go after a house where there is a threat of a dog.


I've also found that the threat of armed bikers makes burglars a tad skeptical of trying to heist any object.

If you are a student of history you'll know about the Appian Way. It was the main thoroughfare for everything going into and out of ancient Rome.

It was also decorated with hundreds of crucifixes of robbers and murders as a warning to "be a good citizen" when in Rome, which sounds like a good urban improvement plan for Chicago...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

https://fithops.com/products/12-gauge-perimeter-alarm?gclid=CjwKCAjwzdLrBRBiEiwAEHrAYhjtye9m4U-iKPIk7gsxFMXaW9_H9ayZsKAViOupEv39YUuCH20YxhoCb1YQAvD_BwE


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Did a bit of human excrement get spread onto the pungi sticks? That can cause additonal problems according to the Military Channel


I'm thinking I might have to go that route with my two pear trees in my front yard. Two days ago, Wifey went out to pick the pears only to find that someone else had picked them all.
I don't mind sharing but when someone comes onto my yard steals every damned pear on the two trees...:vs_mad:


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Work on your fishing gear....Bush hooks (Single hanging lines with big ole treble hooks hanging from porch rafters) and trotlines....multiple treble hooks hanging about 5 feet up off a big line up about 2 feet higher...space em 18 inches apart and use big ole fishin line in 40 or 60 foot runs across yards....forget the 20 pound crap!...just make sure you put up signs "Do not enter cause I'm working on my fishin gear" !  First thing they feel is what they think is spider web and most people go to flailing arms and going nuts!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking I might have to go that route with my two pear trees in my front yard. Two days ago, Wifey went out to pick the pears only to find that someone else had picked them all.
> I don't mind sharing but when someone comes onto my yard steals every damned pear on the two trees...:vs_mad:


Would bet a buck its Vietnamese People... they love pears. This one cutie used to come over when we had a pear tree. She brought her son who crawled around on his haunches because of Agent Orange or something. She brought her nephew over to help pick one day..so I handed him the bow saw and axed him to kindly trim it up a bit while he was up the tree. He did a good job. I finally asked her what do yall do with those things..which were hard as a rock cooking pears. She said we slice em thin and eat em raw sprinkled with salt. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Did a bit of human excrement get spread onto the pungi sticks? That can cause additonal problems according to the Military Channel


Many would have viewed our tactics as savage but we had a short moral code. I figured it'd mangle them enough.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

SGT E said:


> Work on your fishing gear....Bush hooks (Single hanging lines with big ole treble hooks hanging from porch rafters) and trotlines....multiple treble hooks hanging about 5 feet up off a big line up about 2 feet higher...space em 18 inches apart and use big ole fishin line in 40 or 60 foot runs across yards....forget the 20 pound crap!...just make sure you put up signs "Do not enter cause I'm working on my fishin gear" !  First thing they feel is what they think is spider web and most people go to flailing arms and going nuts!


I really like this idea, few things can compare to being entangled in a web of treble hooks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SGT E said:


> Work on your fishing gear....Bush hooks (Single hanging lines with big ole treble hooks hanging from porch rafters) and trotlines....multiple treble hooks hanging about 5 feet up off a big line up about 2 feet higher...space em 18 inches apart and use big ole fishin line in 40 or 60 foot runs across yards....forget the 20 pound crap!...just make sure you put up signs "Do not enter cause I'm working on my fishin gear" !  First thing they feel is what they think is spider web and most people go to flailing arms and going nuts!


You could set the main lines to a figure 4 trigger, attached to a stout sapling bent well over. Make sure you "set the hooks!"


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Grinch2 said:


> Many would have viewed our tactics as savage but we had a short moral code. I figured it'd mangle them enough.


I didn't really think so. After all, if our conduct is geared towards warding off an enemy, shouldn't we expect that anyone who is an enemy probably does not have our continued welfare at heart either?

Here's why I consider myself a good guy. First, I do not start fights--that's conduct demonstrated by an idiot who has had too much beer and his head banged far too often on the pool table.

Now, I will pull a knife if the circumstances dictate--and like I was taught, you cannot schedule an emergency.

But having said that, I wait peacefully. I am determined and prepared, but I do not plan on being an aggressor unless my hand is forced. I would also respond if a friend faced multiple attackers.

The idea of "force" is poorly defined, I believe. Lots of guys carry, and haven't moved their pistols out of the holster except to clean them. This is tantamount to being a good citizen. The exception to the rule is finding yourself in a brouhaha. It's here I would rely on a knife and slash as fast as I can.

When then dust settled I would then find my best friend and ask him to chew me out for being caught off-guard...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

Most reliable option that will also help around the property but will also require care would be to get a dog. A good dog will not only help alert, deter, guard, but also in the case of a trained service animal be able to carry you, open doors, grab objects etc. Can't tell you how useful that can be to have a reliable companion.


----------

